#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευή στέγης - κόστος και πληροφορίες για την επιλογή τρόπου κάλυψης

## mixanik

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την κατασκευή μιας κεραμοσκεπής για κτίριο έκτασης 170τμ. Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου τα κριτήρια επιλογής κατάλληλου τρόπους κάλυψης. Το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω παρατηρήσει μια στροφή στα ασφαλτικά κεραμίδια, αυτό είναι εξαιτίας του κόστους; Σε τι υπερέχουν από τα κλασικά ρωμαϊκα κεραμίδια;

Ακόμα μπορείτε να μου δώσετε κάποιες εκτιμήσεις για το που μπορεί να κυμαίνεται η τιμή για κατασκευή στέγης όπως αυτή για τα τμ που προανέφερα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

